# Claiming Clothes As A Business Expense



## BobbyFowler (13 Mar 2008)

Can I claim for a Suit as a business expense?  I'm working for myself - I know there's some kind of rule whereby it has to be "wholly & exclusively for business purposes".  I can live with that - but is there a rule whereby this is not allowable?


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Mar 2008)

BobbyFowler said:


> Can I claim for a Suit as a business expense?


No


> but is there a rule whereby this is not allowable?


Yes


----------



## BobbyFowler (13 Mar 2008)

Don't need you to go into too much detail but a small bit could be of help.

Not being smart here - just thought that if something was being used wholly & exclusively for business purposes it would have to be allowed.


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Mar 2008)

The answer is No. There are no exceptions. A business suit is never an allowable expense because it invariably is worn for non-business use, eg travelling to and from work.


----------



## ckc123 (13 Mar 2008)

How about other types of work clothes - rain gear, boots, etc for labourers? Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Mar 2008)

*From the revenue site: *

*What expenses can’t I claim for?* 

The general rule is that you cannot claim for any private expenses i.e. 

Any expense, not wholly and exclusively paid for the purposes of the trade or profession
Any private or domestic expenditure e.g. your own wages, food, clothing (except protective clothing), income tax etc. 
Business entertainment expenditure i.e. the provision of accommodation, food, drink or any other form of hospitality.


----------

